# Hello All !! Looking for complete routes by other members to replicate



## jaguar999 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hi All !
I'm new to this forum and looking for other people who would have shared their complete route, like a travel blog, so that I can replicate the same. 
Unable to find such a section in this forum.

Need to plan for the easter breaks


----------



## jeanette (Jan 21, 2022)

I think your best bet would be to become a full member then you’ll have access to POI’s where members have stayed plus you’ll get good advice when and if needed. 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 21, 2022)

Or just use a bit of imagination and plan your own way.... 
Bit of online research and a bit of map reading, Google earth action.... 

Weve traveled far and wide in the UK using a £5.99 road atlas from a petrol station and searching on Google earth.... 
Found some fab spots that few folks have plastered all over the Internet and ruined... 

Far nicer IMHO than just traipsing the same over used path of the majority.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 21, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.

Find a road, go down it and see where it leads. We have done that for years whether that be in a car or MH and have come across some amazing places - also some.............. erm, rather tricky ones, but isn't that part of the adventure?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2022)

Head for Larne and turn right.


----------



## jaguar999 (Jan 22, 2022)

Thanks for your replies.
I totally agree that it's best to explore, and I am a guy who loves to do that. The problem with family is that the better half doest like any surprises when traveling. Moreover, I have to do almost everything including driving set up mapreading photography videography/Drone so it becomes too difficult. Also with the little one its better to be safe.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 22, 2022)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Jan 22, 2022)

Get a copy of Autoroute off eBay and just plan away, there may be other ways to do it now but I still use it.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 22, 2022)

Welcome along.

Did you mean replicate a travel blog format or actually borrow somebody's route?


----------



## Boris7 (Jan 22, 2022)

jaguar999 said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> I totally agree that it's best to explore, and I am a guy who loves to do that. The problem with family is that the better half doest like any surprises when traveling. Moreover, I have to do almost everything including driving set up mapreading photography videography/Drone so it becomes too difficult. Also with the little one its better to be safe.


Think I’d take this advise tbh



trevskoda said:


> Head for Larne and turn right.View attachment 105288View attachment 105289


No navigation needed, just keep the water on your right, plenty of easy stop overs and no end of lovely places to see.


----------



## Annsman (Jan 23, 2022)

jaguar999 said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> I totally agree that it's best to explore, and I am a guy who loves to do that. The problem with family is that the better half doest like any surprises when traveling. Moreover, I have to do almost everything including driving set up mapreading photography videography/Drone so it becomes too difficult. Also with the little one its better to be safe.


Go without them! 
Get up early on your secretly planned departure day, just gently whisper,” I’m off to get a paper/ pint of milk love.” Then get in the van and away you go. Come back a fortnight later and say” Bloody Covid/Brexit! The queue was massive.” Then carry on as if nothing happened!


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## r4dent (Jan 24, 2022)

a) Become a full member to see POIs
b) Tell us where you are based (If you live in Cornwall my routes around Yorkshire or Spain may not be of interest)
c) Buy some commercial books of routes. There are quite a few around, often based on TV series.
d) Ignore all the above and just go your own way.  People used to pay extra to go on a mystery trip.


----------



## barryd (Jan 24, 2022)

The OP doesn't say where he wants routes for. Im guessing as he mentions Easter its for the UK. I suppose I have written a fair few blogs and guides in the past which i think are still online but they are mainly for mainland Europe. I did a proper detailed guide to the French Pyrenees but it might be a bit of a stretch for a long weekend.

I Can understand the desire to plan though. I know a lot of people dont like to but Im quite meticulous about it.  It always goes off script but there is generally a route planned out and lots of stopovers lined up.


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 24, 2022)

Yes we are good at planning and then totally ignoring it.


----------



## Wully (Jan 27, 2022)

Someone once told me when I was trying to plan a trip the most important thing remember your way home and you won’t go far wrong.


----------



## witzend (Jan 27, 2022)

jaguar999 said:


> I'm new to this forum and looking for other people who would have shared their complete route, like a travel blog, so that I can replicate the same.


Check uTube plenty trip videos on there


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 28, 2022)

Wully said:


> Someone once told me when I was trying to plan a trip the most important thing remember your way home and you won’t go far wrong.


Yes, string out some cotton on way to pub.


----------



## Martin P (Jan 28, 2022)

Where are you and what direction do you wish to go?


----------



## Wisewoman (Jan 28, 2022)

I have a blog, (which I didnt keep up with last year ) - but it has fairly fullish records of many of my soirees - https://daenerysvan.tumblr.com/  if you keep scrolling back you will find me goign to all sorts of locations throughout the UK and I typically put 'must see' things on there (IMO) and often mention where I stay the night (almost invairably WC) - but you for sure need to be a full member and access the POI's - they are the best out there. That said when it comes to Scotland especially - its pretty easy but for England you really do need access to them as it wil be less stressful until you get your own 'WC nose'.

On my blog, the best stuff is from 2-5 years ago and there is a small search - but i dont find that always very reliable.

Let us know where you want to go though and i will see if i can make some suggestions 

BTW I often travelled mwith my sporg who was aged between 5 and 10 (depending on what year you look at) Have lots of craft type kits onboard and books/games for a rainy day. Also if they are very young - I used to try and make the trip more exciting by introducing 'adventure tortoise' - a stuffed toy that 'appeared' on bushes and trees near our locations and had obviosuly snuck onto the van of its own accord searching for adventure.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 9, 2022)

If you are looking at getting to Spain and on face book then have a look at Shiraz's Motorhome Adventures where we record our journeys.


----------

